# Bozeman boaters, beartrap



## Billy Goat (Feb 3, 2011)

Gallatin and Madison valleys have been under a flood watch due to ice migration and jams forming. There are some very shady corners in there. Good question though. I'm curious? Obviously, lots can change in the coming weeks.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

It's been cold I wouldn't doubt some serious ice bridges but I don't know so you guys should find out.. Have fun ill be riding the cold smoke


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Count yourself lucky Mike, I never thought I'd not be able to ski. Bodies change, so I'll go boating!


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

caspermike said:


> It's been cold I wouldn't doubt some serious ice bridges but I don't know so you guys should find out.. Have fun ill be riding the cold smoke


 Thats funny! 3' base, no snow in weeks.


----------



## burnor (May 13, 2010)

Heck, I'd join up if my schedule allows...what day are we taking? I'm from MN (living in Billings) and don't mind boating cold water and wind chills


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Not sure yet, probably sat. There mught possibly be a guy from billings too, I'll let you know as it gets closer.


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

Ice? Why on earth would you worry about ice?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

gallatin tsunami 1 - YouTube

I'm driving the gallatin canyon damn near everyday got a good feeling that ill be boating in wyoming or pnw for my first strokes of the year. Usually you can at least paddle the Gally but its been cold and we did get about foot total of cold smoke over the last week. So ill still be riding. Club life! i still don't know where you getting no snow in weeks bucket boater. I ride the trees as well as biggest skiing in America+ private powder* .. That's two resorts bud that equal the best riding you could possibly do at any resorts. More powder than any of you could even imagine. Ill leave it at that..


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

GoPro HD Yellowstone Club Snowboarding - YouTube

One of the boys I work with. Steins cliff and other goods. Powder weeks bud.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm interested if any of you buzzards make a March or April run. Can't make Feb.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Pinned said:


> Ice? Why on earth would you worry about ice?


Hahaha! Maybe we need to come out your way!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

MT4Runner said:


> I'm interested if any of you buzzards make a March or April run. Can't make Feb.


I'll let you know if we do. Mar is strongly possible depending on if we're getting anything over here- esp Lochsa.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> I'll let you know if we do. Mar is strongly possible depending on if we're getting anything over here- esp Lochsa.


If the Lochsa is running by late March, see you there! 
(It's 1/2hr closer, of course.).


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

We'll be there easily when it gets to 3k, blake will probably go when it is even lower. WG is closed, but if the main gate is open there's the pavillion or knife edge.

I'd sure like to get a run on beatrap before spring comes though. It is so wonderful in the winter, the sun just pours into the n/s canyon.


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> Hahaha! Maybe we need to come out your way!


You are more than welcome anytime. I will try to make it out for some dirty 30's this spring....you better condition.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> We'll be there easily when it gets to 3k, blake will probably go when it is even lower. WG is closed, but if the main gate is open there's the pavillion or knife edge.


We camped in the host's site last Easter weekend. I picked up a lot of nasty wet cigarette butts. 
...but the river was about 4k and a lot of fun.



> I'd sure like to get a run on beatrap before spring comes though. It is so wonderful in the winter, the sun just pours into the n/s canyon.



What is this sun of which you speak? Sounds intriguing!!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Beartrap is reportedly CLEAR! A friend hiked up and around it recently. Still looking at the 2nd, weather depending. I'm taking it a bit easy, not ready to boat in a howling blizzard, rainstorm, or if it is a cold snap. So the reality will be determined next week as schedules firm up and the forecast comes in. PM me if interested and we can converse via email.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I would be game if the weather is sunny. Suppose to snow over the next couple of nights.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Remember this is NEXT weekend (the 2nd), not this weekend.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

It's looking like more and more of a go. PM me if you want to come for time logistics. Send me your email for further communication. It looks like we have 2 from Msla, 1 from Bozeman, 1 from Livingston, and 1 from Billings. Anyone else?


----------



## shawnywhitewater (May 24, 2010)

A couple of us here in Kalispell may be in...where do you put in/take out?


----------



## burnor (May 13, 2010)

Sorry, I'm out after all... Snow is falling in the Mountains finally. Got to get after it.

~B


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

We put in below the dam downstream (north) of ennis lake. We take out at the Warm Springs access which is right on the highway between Bozeman and Noris.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok the forecast us looking glorious and we are ON! Pm me for details if you want to meet up. 1 rig coming from msla, 1 or 2 from the east.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Have a great run!


----------



## Dilson (Mar 23, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> Ok the forecast us looking glorious and we are ON! Pm me for details if you want to meet up. 1 rig coming from msla, 1 or 2 from the east.


How was it?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

It was great. Sunny and somewhat warm. A nice day with good friends. I'm glad I got my winter Beartrap fix.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

What type of craft did you take? I ll be headed for water after my next hitch to the oil patch.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

5 cats (10' - 14') and a yakker.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyone up for Saturday Beartrap? At least two coming from Missoula.

Laura


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Trying again for Beartrap Saturday. Bueller?


----------

